# NT Humor



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

What type of humor captures the NT mind? I personally find this hilarious:

Ninjerktsu: Carl Sagan and his Fully Armed Spaceship of the Imagination


----------



## Treeton (Mar 10, 2010)

I find something like this to be funny, it's absoutely pointless but somehow hysterical to me:





I also think Mitch Hedberg, Brian Regan, and Steven Wright are hilarious.


----------



## noexcuses (Aug 5, 2009)

Douglas Adams


----------



## absentminded (Dec 3, 2010)

topgun31 said:


> What type of humor captures the NT mind? I personally find this hilarious:
> 
> Ninjerktsu: Carl Sagan and his Fully Armed Spaceship of the Imagination


What on earth...?

This strip from the same site is pretty humorous.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

XKCD comics.


----------



## elhefe (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Siggy (May 25, 2009)

Monty Python and the Marx brothers. My memory bank is filled with lines from their movies.


----------



## Vahkrin (Aug 17, 2010)

topgun31 said:


> What type of humor captures the NT mind? I personally find this hilarious:
> 
> Ninjerktsu: Carl Sagan and his Fully Armed Spaceship of the Imagination


:BD

(Above- My version of the sagan-smile)


Love that man. Thanks for the lulz.


----------



## Zdorobot (Dec 19, 2010)

This:


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Jun 25, 2010)

*Generally:*

Puns, innuendos, absurdities, witty retorts, unexpected silliness, bluntness, dark humor, logical one-liners, every-day weirdness of life, controversial subjects discussed intelligently and sarcastically, unintentional idiocies. 

*Authors:*

Douglas Adams, Kurt Vonnegut, Mark Twain, Oscar Wilde, George Carlin, Richard Feynman. 

*Comedians:*

George Carlin, Norm Macdonald, Mitch Hedberg, Steven Wright, Jon Stewart, Steven Colbert, Bill Hicks, Sam Kinison, Dave Chapelle, Rodney Dangerfield, Louis CK, Doug Stanhope, Jerry Seinfeld, Russell Peters, Conan O'Brien, Joe Rogan. 

*Musicians:*

Frank Zappa, Maynard.

*Shows:*

Seinfeld, Curb Your Enthusiasm, Fishing With John, Daily Show, Colbert Report, Conan, Freaks and Geeks, Married with Children, South Park, King of the Hill, Old Simpsons, Futurama, Duckman, The Critic, Louie.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Zdorobot said:


> This:


HAHA that made my day



Dear Sigmund said:


> Monty Python and the Marx brothers. My memory bank is filled with lines from their movies.


"BEHOLD the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch"


----------



## roni (Apr 28, 2012)

Dry wit. Sardonicism. Situational humor. Innuendo, if it's subtle and well-timed.


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

Look out, NF invading your humor-sphere!

This is NT humor.

I especially like the 3rot13 command and the turbo command. maybe is pretty schweet, too :laughing:

Aaaaaaand now I feel old.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

zenity said:


> Look out, NF invading your humor-sphere!
> 
> This is NT humor.
> 
> ...


Sadly..I understood and laughed at just about all of that. Especially the turbo button and rewinding of CDs.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

zenity said:


> Look out, NF invading your humor-sphere!
> 
> This is NT humor.
> 
> ...


LOL, very nice.


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

Signify said:


> Sadly..I understood and laughed at just about all of that. Especially the turbo button and rewinding of CDs.


I know, right? I'm always forgetting to rewind my CDs :frustrating:


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

zenity said:


> I know, right? I'm always forgetting to rewind my CDs :frustrating:


I should really start 1024rot13ing my messages, just for safety purposes.


----------



## zenity (Nov 6, 2011)

Flatlander said:


> I should really start 1024rot13ing my messages, just for safety purposes.


Doesn't look like 1024rot13 to me. I 1024rot13'd this message and it just looks like the same message!

ps, make sure you don't 2048rot13 your message and time travel with it back to 1998 or you'll be breaking US crypto laws!


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

zenity said:


> ps, make sure you don't 2048rot13 your message and time travel with it back to 1998 or you'll be breaking US crypto laws!


Yeah, that was the icing on the cake.

Also, hahah! I'd forgotten about that site.


----------



## legallyblonde502 (May 14, 2011)

I bet NTs, especially INTPs, would be into Jonathan Swift's A Modest Proposal.


----------



## KINGJADEX (Jan 27, 2012)

Dear Sigmund said:


> Monty Python


Yes, Monty Python is incredibly hysterical!


----------



## ShadoWolf (Jun 5, 2012)

That's pretty funny (it has Carl Sagan). I like dry/dark/sarcastic/witty humor. I like Futurama and King of the Hill better than Family Guy and South Park. I occasionally just like pure funny/stupid things such as Will Ferrel and Blues Brothers. I do not like Adam Sandler that much though.


----------



## babayaga94 (May 30, 2012)




----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

babayaga94 said:


>


Wow I laughed really hard when I watched that.


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

My INTP shared this with me today...

How To Embarrass Your Cat:


----------



## Lady Lullaby (Jun 7, 2010)

An INTJ shared this on FB:


----------



## toffee (Nov 26, 2012)

I could just be really fucking weird though


----------



## 1234ideclareathumbwar (Dec 22, 2012)

Lol. Major Pisces and commander Capricorn.


----------



## 1234ideclareathumbwar (Dec 22, 2012)

I don't know which is funnier, your profile pic or the link.


----------



## theredpanda (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh...humor...:kitteh: I can turn almost anything into a joke. I love dark humor- like the Addams Family Movies, stupid humor- like Dumb and Dumber and Hot Rod...witty humor- just humor in general, really. I love to laugh- and I'm almost never serious. I love the TV shows Enlisted, Impractical Jokers, and Supernatural for comedy tho...


----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## TimeIsExpensive (Dec 22, 2014)




----------

